# Water Company Issues?



## Russetfur1128 (May 10, 2022)

The water company wants proof of ownership if the name registered doesn't match up to the name on the water bill. However I could easily get the water bill in the owner's name due to them passing away and their ID and birth certificate being left in the house. My only worry is that I could get in huge trouble for fraud or identity theft.


----------



## Tony G (May 10, 2022)

Russetfur1128 said:


> The water company wants proof of ownership if the name registered doesn't match up to the name on the water bill. However I could easily get the water bill in the owner's name due to them passing away and their ID and birth certificate being left in the house. My only worry is that I could get in huge trouble for fraud or identity theft.


yeah dont use somebody elses name you get put in databases for that kinda thing


----------



## Sleyeborg (May 10, 2022)

thats super cool! 
what i did was used very little water. like the water company accepts a certain amount of leakage per month. so stay under that limit till you can claim the property with adverse posession. fraud is big boy charges. not worth being a big boy.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 17, 2022)

Sleyeborg said:


> thats super cool!
> what i did was used very little water. like the water company accepts a certain amount of leakage per month. so stay under that limit till you can claim the property with adverse posession. fraud is big boy charges. not worth being a big boy.


adverse possession requires some kind of proof of living in the residence, ideally, a utility bill. OP should tell the utility company that you're a renting tenant and put the bill in their name. this should also make eviction more difficult as well.


----------



## Sleyeborg (May 18, 2022)

Matt Derrick said:


> adverse possession requires some kind of proof of living in the residence, ideally, a utility bill. OP should tell the utility company that you're a renting tenant and put the bill in their name. this should also make eviction more difficult as well.


if it works it works, but there are other forms of proof. like you can take pictures as evidence that you have mended fences of fixed walls and use the home depot receipts or what have you as extra evidence. i could not get the water turned on by the water company where i was at because of red tape imagine that. but you can still use up to like 30 gallons a week or more and fly under the radar. if you can get stuff in your name have fun. but sometimes it doesnt work like that irl.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (May 29, 2022)

If all the info you need to get the water turned on in the former owner's name is right there in the house, I'd go ahead and do it. They're dead, they can't come back and dispute the bill. If any heat does come your way, you can just say you're renting from someone who's not there right now. If there's multiple people living in the house, they can't prove that any one of you did it. Just keep the bill payed and they'll have no reason to look into it.


----------

